# Arrow Weight for a starter...



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*lot of options...*

most hunters perfer a arrow with more weight. they make the bow more quiet. and give more kenitic... energy. for deeper pen. learn these; they will help a lot F.O.C AND KENITIC ENERGY.. DO YOUR HOMEWORK....:shade:


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

selecting an arrow has alot to do with the draw weight and length of arrow. This is to make sure you are not shooting a underspined arrow. Doing so can result in SERIOUSE bodily harm. The pressure can cause the arrow shaft to snap and either deflect into your hand or shatter and send the fragments into your hand and or face.

Check out the link below. It is only for Carbon Express, but all manufacturs have one to help you chose an arrow. You can always go to a heavier arrow then it calls for but never go lighter.

http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/...stheme/catalogFiles/2010CXCATCHARTS_final.pdf


----------

